# DPL



## DefDad (Jul 31, 2019)

Any parents of DPL players here been told when the schedule will be released?


----------



## LMULions (Jul 31, 2019)

we were told late this week/early next week.  Can anyone confirm, is it one game vs each division opponent this season, instead of two?


----------



## DefDad (Jul 31, 2019)

We are in the West region which is actually east of yalls Southwest region. Here, each club is entering to age teams per age group except the Colorado clubs which will only have 1 team in each age group. From what I can gather, we will play every team twice, home and away for a total of 20 games or so. Not sure how the East region will handle things.


----------



## Threeyardsback (Aug 6, 2019)

It would be nice to see it soon. Seems later than last year.  Maybe the expansion is too much for them


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (Aug 6, 2019)

LMULions said:


> we were told late this week/early next week.  Can anyone confirm, is it one game vs each division opponent this season, instead of two?


We were told 1 game against each team as opposed to last years 1 home & 1 away schedule.  Have not seen a schedule yet.


----------



## LMULions (Aug 6, 2019)

I would think that it mostly needs to follow the DA schedule, same as last year.  We matched up to DA schedule maybe 75% of the time.


----------



## DefDad (Aug 6, 2019)

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> We were told 1 game against each team as opposed to last years 1 home & 1 away schedule.  Have not seen a schedule yet.


So over the course of the league season, with 12 teams in your region, yall will only play 11 games. Seems awfully low.


----------



## Threeyardsback (Aug 6, 2019)

Dallas showcase in October, anyone know where in Dallas?


----------



## DefDad (Aug 6, 2019)

Threeyardsback said:


> Dallas showcase in October, anyone know where in Dallas?


Frisco. At FCD Dallas complex


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (Aug 6, 2019)

DefDad said:


> So over the course of the league season, with 12 teams in your region, yall will only play 11 games. Seems awfully low.


I believe there will be additional games against S Cal DPL teams in a different league (sandwiched before & after the DPL league).  Details still pending.


----------



## ToonArmy (Aug 6, 2019)

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> I believe there will be additional games against S Cal DPL teams in a different league (sandwiched before & after the DPL league).  Details still pending.


That's probably the CRL qualifying games or whatever it is they are doing with CRL


----------



## Threeyardsback (Aug 9, 2019)

It would be nice to get the schedule soon so as to make travel arrangements for the October showcase.


----------



## timbuck (Aug 9, 2019)

Why is there a a”showcase” in October?  
Aren’t showcases for college scouts to attend?  And won’t colleges be in the middle of their season in October?


----------



## DefDad (Aug 9, 2019)

timbuck said:


> Why is there a a”showcase” in October?
> Aren’t showcases for college scouts to attend?  And won’t colleges be in the middle of their season in October?


What Showcase is being played in October ?


----------



## timbuck (Aug 9, 2019)

See above.  It mentioned “travel plans for the October showcase”


----------



## Threeyardsback (Aug 9, 2019)

timbuck said:


> Why is there a a”showcase” in October?
> Aren’t showcases for college scouts to attend?  And won’t colleges be in the middle of their season in October?


I can't say why they named it "showcase."  That's a good question for the administrators of the league.  I assume that it will be a showcase format with 3 games and go home.  The DA Boys also have 2 events titled Showcase in October as well as the 1st week of November.

I would just like to buy my air travel while it is still a good value.


----------



## Threeyardsback (Aug 9, 2019)

DefDad said:


> What Showcase is being played in October ?


The DPL Dallas Showcase is being held from 10/11/2019 - 10/14/2019.
I believe you stated earlier that the showcase would be played at the FC Dallas complex

https://events.gotsport.com/forms/app/Default.aspx?EventID=74976


----------



## DefDad (Aug 9, 2019)

Threeyardsback said:


> The DPL Dallas Showcase is being held from 10/11/2019 - 10/14/2019.
> I believe you stated earlier that the showcase would be played at the FC Dallas complex
> 
> https://events.gotsport.com/forms/app/Default.aspx?EventID=74976


Forgive me. I've got soccer, volleyball, cross-country and gymnastics all about to start in my house. I may get some things mixed up.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (Aug 12, 2019)

ToonArmy said:


> That's probably the CRL qualifying games or whatever it is they are doing with CRL


Per the CRL web-site:   https://www.californiaregionalleague.com/en/news/detail/254-year.2019_254-id.209718028.html


----------



## LMULions (Aug 12, 2019)

DPL isn't directly related to CRL in any way that I'm aware of.  The DPL regular season and Dallas DPL showcase schedules still haven't been released.


----------



## DefDad (Aug 12, 2019)

LMULions said:


> DPL isn't directly related to CRL in any way that I'm aware of.  The DPL regular season and Dallas DPL showcase schedules still haven't been released.


DPL is completely independent of CRL. We still have no information on schedules. The only information out is the teams playing in the Atlanta Showcase over Labor Day weekend.


----------



## jpeter (Aug 12, 2019)

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> Per the CRL web-site:   https://www.californiaregionalleague.com/en/news/detail/254-year.2019_254-id.209718028.html


Yeah then not enough interest or teams signed up/paid  so u12 is the only age there doing this last I heard and CRL already started for the olders this past weekend and youngers this weekend.


----------



## LMULions (Aug 19, 2019)

bump.   Hoping for a schedule here soon.  They have posted one for the Atlanta east-coast event.


----------



## Threeyardsback (Aug 19, 2019)

We received the preliminary schedule. We don’t start until the 15th because we have our buy the first week of competition.  

We await the finalized version.


----------



## DefDad (Aug 19, 2019)

Threeyardsback said:


> We received the preliminary schedule. We don’t start until the 15th because we have our buy the first week of competition.
> 
> We await the finalized version.


Looks like the East and Southwest regions have released their schedules. Not sure what the hold up is in the "West" region.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (Aug 19, 2019)

LMULions said:


> bump.   Hoping for a schedule here soon.  They have posted one for the Atlanta east-coast event.


There are 2 brackets listed, 1 is for the DPL teams.  
https://2019crlleagueseason.sportsaffinity.com/Tour/public/info/accepted_list.asp?sessionguid=&tournamentguid=E89FAC52-8643-45C8-8A2A-AA11904DF59C&show=girls


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (Aug 19, 2019)

DefDad said:


> Looks like the East and Southwest regions have released their schedules. Not sure what the hold up is in the "West" region.


https://2019crlleagueseason.sportsaffinity.com/Tour/public/info/accepted_list.asp?sessionguid=&tournamentguid=E89FAC52-8643-45C8-8A2A-AA11904DF59C&show=girls


----------



## Speed (Aug 19, 2019)

so the DPL season is the CRL league?


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 19, 2019)

DefDad said:


> Looks like the East and Southwest regions have released their schedules. Not sure what the hold up is in the "West" region.


Go to gotsoccer look up events and type in development league....not dpl. You will pull up the schedule for the west


----------



## DefDad (Aug 19, 2019)

Desert Hound said:


> Go to gotsoccer look up events and type in development league....not dpl. You will pull up the schedule for the west


That's for the East and Southwest. West hasn't been released.


----------



## DefDad (Aug 19, 2019)

DefDad said:


> That's for the East and Southwest. West hasn't been released.


Ironically, the West region.is Texas/Colorado and Southwest is SoCal .


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Aug 19, 2019)

Here it is:
https://events.gotsport.com/events/?EventID=74947

Man, I really feel bad for the girls from Arizona.  It looks like the Utah Royals (from Arizona) U14 team have to travel to California five times!


----------



## DefDad (Aug 19, 2019)

Messi>CR7 said:


> Here it is:
> https://events.gotsport.com/events/?EventID=74947
> 
> Man, I really feel bad for the girls from Arizona.  It looks like the Utah Royals (from Arizona) U14 team have to travel to California five times!


That's East and Southwest regions. The West region is late to the game


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 20, 2019)

Messi>CR7 said:


> Here it is:
> https://events.gotsport.com/events/?EventID=74947
> 
> Man, I really feel bad for the girls from Arizona.  It looks like the Utah Royals (from Arizona) U14 team have to travel to California five times!


By and large they don't mind. They prefer to go to So Cal and play better teams vs what the APL offers in AZ. Competition wise it is an upgrade.


----------

